# cast traps



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

In the area that I run calls, there are quite a few houses old enough to have 1"1/2 cast iron traps on the tubs. The curve on the trap is a much tighter sweep than pvc. What is the recommended cable/head I should use if I can't up sell cutting it out?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean.. I run into the same issue here.. I use a ridgid drill snake with the general wire 5/16x25' cable with the bulb head. I gotta work it sometimes but I get 99% of them. The ones I can't get.. Well then it's time to replace the trap and w/o and I always recommend to replace the drain line as well.

The general cables with the inner core cable are great. The ridgid cables do not have the inner cable and are too flexible and bent and kink too easily. 

Electric eel cables are good too but I can't get them anymore.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I know exactly what you mean.. I run into the same issue here.. I use a ridgid drill snake with the general wire 5/16x25' cable with the bulb head. I gotta work it sometimes but I get 99% of them. The ones I can't get.. Well then it's time to replace the trap and w/o and I always recommend to replace the drain line as well.
> 
> The general cables with the inner core cable are great. *The ridgid cables do not have the inner cable and are too flexible and bent and kink too easily*.
> 
> Electric eel cables are good too but I can't get them anymore.




Ridgid offers both hollow and core cables. I run both as each serve a purpose.

I find that the Ridgid/General core cables are way too stiff for tight bends. I run Marco 1/4" cables for the tight corners.


----------



## Jerseyboy (Oct 21, 2012)

I've run into the C/I traps with clean out plugs a lot. Either pull plug and clean or use kinetic water ram.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I use a Gorlitz GO 15A with a 1/4" X 50" cable.
I haven't meet a tub drain yet that I couldn't get past the trap ( drum traps not included )


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

More info if it helps; running a K-50 with the drum adaptor. Company supplied.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I use a Gorlitz GO 15A with a 1/4" X 50" cable.
> I haven't meet a tub drain yet that I couldn't get past the trap ( drum traps not included )




It's not the machine, what brand/type cable ?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> More info if it helps; running a K-50 with the drum adaptor. Company supplied.



It's not the machine, what brand/type cable ?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> It's not the machine, what brand/type cable ?


I'm running the original 8 year old 1/4" x 50' cable that came with the machine. ( it might be down to about 40' now) 
I think what makes this a good choice of a machine is the "Elephant Trunk " that keeps the cable from twisting up on you.
If I get a stubborn trap, I can hold the trunk about 6 " away from the over flow and use forward pressure to cause the cable to push through the trap.

If I have a hard time I will put a different bend on the tip of the cable , sooner or later the cable tip will point in the right direction, and with a little forward pressure from me it will find its way past the trap.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I'm running the original 8 year old 1/4" x 50' cable that came with the machine. ( it might be down to about 40' now)
> I think what makes this a good choice of a machine is the "Elephant Trunk " that keeps the cable from twisting up on you.
> If I get a stubborn trap, I can hold the trunk about 6 " away from the over flow and use forward pressure to cause the cable to push through the trap.
> 
> If I have a hard time I will put a different bend on the tip of the cable , sooner or later the cable tip will point in the right direction, and with a little forward pressure from me it will find its way past the trap.




I run the Ridgid K-45AF's which you can also shove the snout right up to the opening to help control the cable from twisting up.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Get on the roof and try to go past the trap. The 5/8 sectional cable is easy easy enough to get through. Use the reverse auger and pop the handle quick.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Have both rigid hollow core and general. I used to have milwaukee pistol machine that I liked better for tubs. Seems it was easier to manipulate the direction of the cable to make the sharp sweep. Just trying to avoid kinking cables


----------

